# Wing mounted on AG tractor?



## michande (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a wing mounted off the side of an ag tractor to push back drifts? If so let me know where I can find them.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

michande;1238573 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a wing mounted off the side of an ag tractor to push back drifts? If so let me know where I can find them.


Yep we have them in Quebec, will find you the manufacturer.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a home made version 



 A guy with the screen name "beenthere" has a few pics scattered around here if you want to look at it http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ He used a trailer hitch ball as the front pivot and lifted it with a bar attached to his 3 point arms. Not a bullet proof design but should work for light applications.
Chad


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

michande;1238573 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a wing mounted off the side of an ag tractor to push back drifts? If so let me know where I can find them.


I think there's a video or two of a John Deere farm tractor with a one-way plow and a wing on youtube.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Metal Plessis (Storm) makes a wing for an ag tractor or wheel loader.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Is love to get a 7530 setup with the plessis brand. They seem pretty strong.


----------

